# 86 5000 turbo FS: cheap



## mooo-dog (Jan 21, 2007)

the car is silver with gray interior body is in great shap no major dents and no rust the car runs but as soon as it hits boost it falls on its face do not have time to mess with it anymore has new 300.00 fuel pump the car dose run and drive it is an automatic and i would hate to see it get scraped so the first 300.00 takes it. clear title and will deliver for a fee within 100 miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

